# Name the runt!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Now rescue baby runt has been 90% confirmed as a boy and he'll be coming to live with me, to be bonded with Rosie and Dasiy he needs a name. Since we've all watched him come this far I thought it would be nice to come up with a name between all of us to suit him. I personally don't like descriptive names like Spot or Patch but for this little one I'm leaving it open to any names that could suit him. Once we have a list I'll make a poll to vote for the final name. 

**Yes I know I'm thinking of names early and I know he could still turn out to be a she but I'm really excited. Will be my first baby bunny I've seen grow from just a few days old. 

The list is starting blank!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

How about 'Joe' a little name for a little bun


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

diablo...don't know why :S


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Bennett = little blessed one


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pali or Pesha both meaning small / smallest


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

While looking for names meaning little i discovered a name for my next bew boy  Gorman: small blue-eyed one


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

What about Dandy (Dandelion) or Parsley with goes with the plant theme of Daisy and Rosie


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

frags said:


> Bennett = little blessed one


Love this name and the meaning athough I'd be tempted to get another boy to go with him and call this one 'Gordon' :lol:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I like Dandy. The plant theme wasn't really planned it just kind of happened.

Dandy just made me think of a name, Dinky (kinda means small) which led to thinking Blinky (as in Blinky Bill the koala). I have a strange mind.

Frags since you've spent time with him what kind of personality does he have? To help with names.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tiny Tim?  :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

There all hyper lol some are more welcoming to being held than others but as the runt has been handled more he seem's to be really sweet. He really is the cutest out of the lot and has what looks like big eyes as his body/head is small lol
He has a strange look pmsl but he is sweet


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Love this name and the meaning athough I'd be tempted to get another boy to go with him and call this one 'Gordon' :lol:


Thats what i thought


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't wait to get him now Frags, he sounds so sweet. 

I like Tiny Tim. Or Tiny for short.


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

you got a pic of it? for naming purposes!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> you got a pic of it? for naming purposes!!


here he is, the littlen


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh he is tiny. I would go for Dibs - after a book I read called 'Dib's in search of self'. About a child who through therapy was able to over-come his tough start in life.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

How about Titch?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

BUDdy as in a tiny bud that flowered  or just bud


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> BUDdy as in a tiny bud that flowered  or just bud


Bud makes me think of the old budweiser adverts witht he toads. 

OH is suggesting Rusty.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Bud makes me think of the old budweiser adverts witht he toads.
> 
> OH is suggesting Rusty.


YouTube - Budweiser Frogs (1995) Great minds think alike


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I like unusual names, and not normally people-names, so..... 

Pixel ! cos he is small and he has dots 
or - a name I used once for a very white & splashy Tricolour Dutch baby I bred - Picasso. An impressionist-marked bunny!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Well I like unusual names, and not normally people-names, so.....
> 
> Pixel ! cos he is small and he has dots
> or - a name I used once for a very white & splashy Tricolour Dutch baby I bred - Picasso. An impressionist-marked bunny!


I like Picasso, I know someone with a g-pig called Picasso.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I like Picasso, I know someone with a g-pig called Picasso.


*Pig*asso, surely??? :lol:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I used to love that old Bud advert!! Was telling some of my friends about it and they don't even remember it!! Makes me feel old!! Surely everyone in the early 90's went round saying 'wasssssup' to everyone!!! 

Anyway, back to the subject - how about Peter, as in Peter Pocket. And of course Peter Rabbit (my fave bedtime story when I was little ) But maybe that's just showing my age again :huh:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

helebelina said:


> Aw, I used to love that old Bud advert!! Was telling some of my friends about it and they don't even remember it!! Makes me feel old!! Surely everyone in the early 90's went round saying 'wasssssup' to everyone!!!


Wasssssssssup! Bud - weis - eeeer


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Now, THIS is what I remember!!! 

YouTube - BUDWEISER WASSUP ORIGINAL + PIZZA GUY

wasssssupppppp!??!??!


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Chibi, it's Japanese for little person.


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

How about Cedric?

A good strong name, it means Chief and its English. As he is a Runt give him the strongest name!!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jo Jo, Joey


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump still thinking of names!

Here's Frag's thread with pics of him for inspiration.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/92608-ohhhh-mummy.html


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> How about Cedric?
> 
> A good strong name, it means Chief and its English. As he is a Runt give him the strongest name!!


Yes, I like the strong name theme too! How about Caesar or Hercules?


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually looking at the pic, just realised these don't really suit him 

Going back to the 'little' theme, how about Stewie (after the baby in Family Guy )

Others I like: Ralph or Casper :001_cool:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

helebelina said:


> Others I like: Ralph or Casper :001_cool:


I think Ralph is the perfect name, as in Ralph Little lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Actually looking at the pic, just realised these don't really suit him
> 
> Going back to the 'little' theme, how about Stewie (after the baby in Family Guy )
> 
> Others I like: Ralph or Casper :001_cool:


Ooh I like Casper.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Pip suits him lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Pip suits him lol


Pippin from Come Outside. Yes I watch kids tv.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Pippin from Come Outside. Yes I watch kids tv.


Me too but hey i have a good excuse as i have a 5 yr old


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Me too but hey i have a good excuse as i have a 5 yr old


I have an excuse too... umm I have a niece who's 4 but lives 3 hours away from me.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I have an excuse too... umm I have a niece who's 4 but lives 3 hours away from me.


Delete the 'but lives 3 hours away from me' no will ever know your just a sado who watches childrens TV :arf: :lol:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Delete the 'but lives 3 hours away from me' no will ever know your just a sado who watches childrens TV :arf: :lol:


I admit it! I'm a sado that likes kids TV.  You have to admit though Spongebob is cool!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I admit it! I'm a sado that likes kids TV.  You have to admit though Spongebob is cool!


Dunno what your on about   i dont have spongebob knickers, slippers or blanket!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Dunno what your on about   i dont have spongebob knickers, slippers or blanket!!


I'm not that bad, I only have a Donald Duck t-shirt.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

dinky best name ever!!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Cadan.... Little Fighter (my sons name, and he was premature and super tiny! - definatly needed that fighting spirit to make it!)


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

im into my "p" names 

pickles? that would be my next bun name  x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awwww hes so cute! its really nice knowing he'll be getting a good home with kam, what about......Micky brown eyes


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> awwww hes so cute! its really nice knowing he'll be getting a good home with kam, what about......Micky brown eyes


Hehe thats cute. OH is still pushing for Rusty, even more now he's seen the pics from today. He's saying he looks like he has rusty patches on him so thats why he wants that name.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rusty the runt  kinda doesnt mean he'll ever be nice and strong


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Hehe thats cute. OH is still pushing for Rusty, even more now he's seen the pics from today. He's saying he looks like he has rusty patches on him so thats why he wants that name.


thought you didn't like 'descriptive' names?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

helebelina said:


> thought you didn't like 'descriptive' names?


I don't its the oh that wants it. I've told him a firm no!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I don't its the oh that wants it. I've told him a firm no!


Haha!!! Yes, you have to be firm with these men!!!  They have no clue!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thinking of calling him Fiver. After the little runty one in Watership Down. Still not too sure though. What do you lot think?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think you should go for a people name as all your others have people names.. I like Tiny Tim, it's cute!! you could dub him Tiny or when he grows TT!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I think you should go for a people name as all your others have people names.. I like Tiny Tim, it's cute!! you could dub him Tiny or when he grows TT!


Can't use Tiny.  OH had a cat called Tiny when he was young and doesn't want to use the name again.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

frags said:


> Dunno what your on about   i dont have spongebob knickers, slippers or blanket!!


I do!! :-S not thew blanket tho... Im just a big kid!!! x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

How about a name that doesnt mean small, cos he wont always be small(without litter mates to compare him to anyway!) and I'm sure he will make up for it with a huge personality! I dont like "descriptive" names either!
When I got the NZW's I had "call them ****** and snowy!" that sort of stuff!

I think it should be a "human" name as your other's are 

Arnie(Arnold)
Henry
Timmy
Dylan
Declan(also works for small, Dec from ant and dec!)
Harry
Hector
Toby

I'm thinking of names that we get at work that I like, lol

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i still like Micky lol 

like ur new sig heidi


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> like ur new sig heidi


Thankyou 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> How about a name that doesnt mean small, cos he wont always be small(without litter mates to compare him to anyway!) and I'm sure he will make up for it with a huge personality! I dont like "descriptive" names either!
> When I got the NZW's I had "call them ****** and snowy!" that sort of stuff!
> 
> I think it should be a "human" name as your other's are
> ...


I quite like Dylan. Maybe Dill for short. Ooh actually that would go along with the theme with Rosie and Daisy being flowers. Will run that by oh and see what he thinks.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

mm, don't know about Fiver cos I've never ever read Watership Down (which my mates can't believe as I'm so mad on rabbits! ) ...must have had a deprived childhood 

I still like Casper  But yes, Dill is cool too.  Or continuing the herb theme..how about Basil?? :thumbup:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

helebelina said:


> mm, don't know about Fiver cos I've never ever read Watership Down (which my mates can't believe as I'm so mad on rabbits! ) ...must have had a deprived childhood
> 
> I still like Casper  But yes, Dill is cool too.  Or continuing the herb theme..how about Basil?? :thumbup:


ahhh I like Basil!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I quite like Dylan. Maybe Dill for short. Ooh actually that would go along with the theme with Rosie and Daisy being flowers. Will run that by oh and see what he thinks.


What did OH say? 
I like Dill and I like Basil, but it makes me think of Basil Brush not the herb, lol

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> What did OH say?
> I like Dill and I like Basil, but it makes me think of Basil Brush not the herb, lol
> 
> *Heidi*


He quite liked Dill or Dylan.


----------

